# CRS - In their new home



## bogwood (9 Nov 2013)

Hello

Just a quick update, moved some of my home bred CRS into my planted tank.


Full tank shot Nov 13 by awhsjh, on Flickr

Thanks
Bogwood


----------



## Michael W (9 Nov 2013)

Lovely setup! may I ask what the stem at the back is I can't make out also, I can't see it but do you use CO2?


----------



## foxfish (9 Nov 2013)

Nice tank, nice shrimp!


----------



## sa80mark (9 Nov 2013)

Very very nice


----------



## Aron_Dip (9 Nov 2013)

Looks great .. Nice collection of shrimp mate


----------



## bogwood (9 Nov 2013)

Michael W said:


> Lovely setup! may I ask what the stem at the back is I can't make out also, I can't see it but do you use CO2?


 
Thanks michael.
The rear plant is 1.2.grow ammonia sp 'Bonsai` by tropica.
CO2 is used, the lowest i can get away with. CRS are fine, and growing well. [i dont use co2 in my crs breeding tanks]


foxfish said:


> Nice tank, nice shrimp!


 

Thanks.


sa80mark said:


> Very very nice


 
Thanks, again.


Aron_Dip said:


> Looks great .. Nice collection of shrimp mate


 
Cheers, colors are are nice mix, a few surprises. Good watching them develop, as the grow.


----------



## Michael W (9 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the information, greatly appreciated.


----------



## andyh (9 Nov 2013)

After seeing this in the flesh today, i can vouch for the quality of the shrimp, if i could of got him to leave the room i would of been in there netting myself some super CRS


----------



## bogwood (9 Nov 2013)

andyh said:


> After seeing this in the flesh today, i can vouch for the quality of the shrimp, if i could of got him to leave the room i would of been in there netting myself some super CRS


 
Cheers Andy. 
Next time i will be `frisking your bags`, before departure.


----------



## martinmjr62 (10 Nov 2013)

Very nice little set up you have there
Well done
Cheers
Martin


----------



## George Farmer (10 Nov 2013)

Sweet set-up, and a lovely home for those great little critters.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bogwood (10 Nov 2013)

martinmjr62 said:


> Very nice little set up you have there
> Well done
> Cheers
> Martin


 
Thanks  martin.



George Farmer said:


> Sweet set-up, and a lovely home for those great little critters.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 
Thanks george.
Your signature set up motivated me to have a go with a serious planted tank, and to give LEDs a go.
No regrets, just wish i had done it earlier.
cheers
bogwood


----------

